# Pensacola Beach Success... first day back!



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

A little Corona-Therapy
Six anglers- 36 pomp... only have a final pick of the last three of us that stayed. Got there at 5:30 am... still had to walk a half mile West towards Pickens to get away from the other anglers already there... stayed till 3:30. Epic day... started with whiting, a puffer, cat, baby pomp, blues, and a lady before we caught the first pomp... then it was on and we added more blues, and a spanish. Epic day back!


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Awesome! bring on the reports. I'm biting' to get down there


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Man that looks like fun ! What were you using for bait or were you using lures?


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice haul. Do share some details about tackle.


----------



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

fishbites and double leader pompano drop rigs... I like white and pink colors.


----------

